# photo contest



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

The new contest theme is Thanksgiving, late fall pictures. So post pictures of your goldens celebrating Thanksgiving, eating their Thanksgiving dinner, or celebrating those late fall days. For some of us those late fall days mean scorching heat or the first snow. So post your favorite pictures until November 7.

Remember you have to have at least 25 posts to enter. And if you can only win once a year so if you have already won this year you are not eligible until January.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)




----------



## Catalina (Jan 14, 2009)

*Fletcher and Murphy*

Here's Fletcher and Murphy!


----------



## HoldentheGolden (Aug 21, 2011)

Holden at the public access


----------



## Nyahsmommy (Jul 23, 2011)

Nyah enjoying the scenery of a beautiful fall afternoon


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Enzo enjoying a stick


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Oy - I just remembered this contest...


----------



## akgolden (Jun 18, 2011)

Nyahsmommy said:


> Nyah enjoying the scenery of a beautiful fall afternoon


That looks beautiful. Great place for a pup to run around.


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

What absolutely beautiful dogs we have here. Nothing more fantastic than goldens in the fall leaves - Nothing!


----------



## akgolden (Jun 18, 2011)

Bailey running with hey toy while enjoying the last swim of the year.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

8 week old Sasha enjoying the leaves. : )


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Late October when we brought Tucker home:


----------



## dexter0125 (Mar 20, 2011)

Perfect, chilly day to play fetch...or keep away from da mama


----------



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

I call this one "Walked To Death" and yup, that is my hubby actually laying in the muddy leaves...


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

maggiesmommy said:


> i call this one "walked to death" and yup, that is my hubby actually laying in the muddy leaves...


lol - love this< :d


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

*Gunner's fall picture*


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

MaggiesMom, this hit me by surprise and I almost spit coffee all over the monitor. Too funny!

NindeGold, your picture of Tucker took my breath away. Such innocence - such beauty!

Cathyjobraym,, Gunner is exactly the same color as those beautiful fall leaves - wonderful picture and one I would frame.

Beautiful pictures - Hope I can get some good ones at the farm this weekend.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)




----------



## DebP (Oct 10, 2011)

*Chloe enjoying play.*

:wavey:Hope this comes out.


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

Our three golden boys (Razz, Thai & Nygel) enjoying a run through the forest on a beautiful fall day (October 2011)


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)




----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Reno taking a dip in a water puddle on a beautiful fall day!!!


----------



## BIGDAWG (Sep 28, 2008)

A recent picture taken of Razz while we were at the lake on Thanksgiving weekend in October 2011. There is nothing like a golden in fall colours.


----------



## goldenbrowneyes (Nov 10, 2010)

BIGDAWG said:


> A recent picture taken of Razz while we were at the lake on Thanksgiving weekend in October 2011. There is nothing like a golden in fall colours.


 
Your correct. All the picures are great.


----------

